# new homemade ICE Lure



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

heres a lure I made out of an old storm wildeye jigging soft minnow.
I pulled off the plastic and all that was left was the lead underbelly and the hooks. I put a rattle in the nose and used gobs of hot melt to make the body. the back fin is made of plastic from a vinly siding sample that I bent and shaped with a razor. it swims perfectly just like a jigging rapala but it rattles and its quite a bit lighter so it makes bigger slower circles. this is a new paintjob. The first paint job was not so great but. the one time that I used this lure I caught 4 saugeye through the ice in the first 5 minutes with no minnow added. 

Since then ive tweaked the action a bit by adding the back upper fin to help it track true.

the new paint job was done with spray paint cans, automotive paint with a brush, glow powder paint mixed with epoxy to make the belly glow. Then epoxy all over.

Im realy excited to give it another try, can't wait till ice time!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

awesome looking bait! Sounds like you put alot of thought into detail with it too. Happy Thanksgiving. :B


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

KILLER ice jig! I'll take one in every color. LOL! Nice job.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that is a nice looking jig. Hopefully you'll be seeing many more fish in the future.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those poor saugeye won't have a chance!!!! I love this kinda stuff. Dialing in colors and actions to increase your odds in your favorite fishing holes!


----------

